# Intro duction



## SkyFive (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello, 
I am here because I had a life changing event occur a few months back. I'm here to gather and share information, advice and idea's.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy ....... plenty people here that have seen just about everything.....dont be shy !!!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

How sure are you that they are no longer in contact?


----------

